# Where to order cans for packaging?



## fairy811 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi guys, are there any suggestions for packaging cans. Personally I'd prefer peel off can with plastic lid.

Thanks,


----------



## fairy811 (Feb 5, 2016)

Any suggestions?


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

Have you tried uline?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

We looked into this a few years back. It was going to be way too costly. We were looking at something along the lines of a tennis ball container or smaller. It was going to be in the neighborhood of 5.00+. May want to check with Alibaba but they will have minimums of course. Hope this helps.


----------

